
“I Contribute to the Windows Kernel. We Are Slower Than Other OSs. Here Is Why.” - rbanffy
http://blog.zorinaq.com/i-contribute-to-the-windows-kernel-we-are-slower-than-other-oper/
======
carlsborg
If OP asked you to retract the post because it might jeopardize his career,
maybe you should take it down.

~~~
some_account
Article is from 2013. But yes, of course Microsoft is going to be a hugely
corporate environment where people want attention by their superiors, want
nice careers, and probably don't spend weekends polishing some code so it runs
fun and looks pretty. Most large companies are like that.

Open source is a different culture where you care about those things. I think
Visual Studio Code is pretty nice though and it's still not filled with
Microsoft logotypes and commercial marketing messages, so they have that going
for them. :)

